

Is the U.S. as Corrupt as the Third World? - tokenadult
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-07-14/corruption-is-perceived-as-greater-where-income-gaps-are-big

======
0x006A
THE U.S. GOVERNMENT IS CORRUPT. Not corrupt in any criminal sense. But corrupt
in a perfectly legal sense: special interests bend the levers of power to
benefit them at the expense of the rest of us. Both parties are part of the
problem. Both have become dependent upon the campaign funding of the tiniest
slice of the American people - not to mention the funding of corporations and
other non-citizens. That dependency is this corruption.

[http://www.rootstrikers.org/](http://www.rootstrikers.org/)

